# Green to shows! Tips for shows?!



## Horsecrazy4 (Nov 24, 2012)

What kind of shows r you doing?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kendall (Apr 2, 2013)

Horsecrazy4 said:


> What kind of shows r you doing?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I'm showing in English. Hunters
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsecrazy4 (Nov 24, 2012)

I can't help you there  sorry.. But there are alot of people on here that can 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

Breath dont hold your breath while you are in the arena. Smile! Judges want to see you looking like you are enjoying yourself (even though you probly are it does not always show on your face;p)
Heels down look up and dont let anything anyone tells you get to you. I dont think you will need to deal with the last one but better safe than sorry.

Make sure that your clothes are neat boots are polished hair tucked in your helment neatly with a hair net. You horse also needs to look neat, mane and tail braided clean white saddle pad.

I hope this helped if you have any more questions just ask!!
Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## englishjumper16 (Jan 21, 2013)

Tack: Saddle, bridle (nice one's) girth, nice fitted white saddle pad, any kind of boots you use, breastplate (if you use one), also bring a extra saddle pad or anything that might get dirty and you can use it for practicing! 

Show clothes: Helmet, hairnets, spurs and crop, show boots, paddock boots and half chaps (just in case) gloves (if you use them) riding jacket, show shirt, show pants, socks (i forget everything so I bring extra)

Horse clothes: Travel boots, fly mask (Sometimes needed), cooler 

Supplies: fly spray, grooming supplies, hoof polish, all your brushes,show sheen(not always needed but..) little clippers for touch ups, lunge line and whip, waterless shampoo, halter and lead rope a nice and ugly pair, sweat scraper,braiding elastics or thread the color of your horses mane, leather wipes or cleaner, wash bucket (always needed), rags,sponges, mane and tail detangler, braiding comb,

Feed: Hay, Feed buckets, water buckets (usually two), treats

Stall: Forks, broom, stall guard and a tying rope.


Here is a couple tips!!
If you own a mare wash her milk bag before doing any class (some judges check for that) And around he or she's dock and eyes!! 

Also bring a lint roller (it is VERY useful)

Just one more thing... OVER PREPARE if your doing hunter (as in jumping) practice any pattern that comes to mind, also if you think of something extra that could be useful DO IT some judges give you extra points for extra good appearance!!


----------

